# The FA/FFA Predicament Poll



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 3, 2011)

Liz raised an interesting question: what do FA's actually think about whether the partners of supersized people should encourage them to lose weight? Let's find out!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 3, 2011)

"Encourage" perhaps not being the best choice of words, but I think that supporting someone who wants to or should lose weight on account of an ailment or issue that is exacerbated by their size is just the right thing to do. Respecting body autonomy and the wishes of the other person is vitally important here, and pressuring someone is going against that; but not supporting them is a selfish gesture, though support (or lack thereof) of methods is an entirely different matter altogether.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 3, 2011)

I can't rep you, unfortunately, but this is the best summary of this position I've read.


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 3, 2011)

Many people do not really understand what's at work in effectively encouraging someone, in general, to do anything. And, to some extent, it helps to understand some things, separately, both about the person and the mechanics of "encouragement." Of course, to add to this, none of it is undertaken in a vacuum; whatever existing dynamics that would ordinarily apply to that particular relationship, now become intertwined with this, so to speak. And this should serve to explain why some, at least initially, will tend to prefer to depend on the outside help of licensed and otherwise qualified professionals.


----------



## Tad (Dec 5, 2011)

I voted for the 'its their body...' option, but it doesn't quite catch how I feel. I would encourage anyone to take care of their health, including being active and eating a sensible diet. But I'd not push that too hard (again with anyone), and I'd accept that there is an element ofwhat we can mentally/emotionally do, as well as what we can physically do.


----------



## Dusselchen (Dec 5, 2011)

If my partner wants to lose weight (and he does ) I feel like I have to accept it.
He knows about me being an FFA, he doesn't have health issues, but he doesn't feel attractive and can't understand that he is attractive for me. 
So I won't stop him and I will support him, but I won't force anything- and he can eat whatever he wants without any "Aren't you on a diet?"-comments.

He is my partner, the man I love, but I don't own him. I can't force him to be someone or something he doesn't want to be, it's his life and his body.


----------



## marbog2000 (Dec 6, 2011)

The ideal Gauss curve...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 6, 2011)

The third choice. 

In the end it is their choice and right to be the way they want to be. My opinion should have little to no bearing on that. If they want my help, then I would encourage them on their path, but I am not making the first move here.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 8, 2011)

I say that it's their choice. But if it were to actually affect their health, I'd help them if they decide to lose it. But again, it's their choice, since it's their body.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 8, 2011)

The health presumption is a little flawed. I would be loathe to "encourage" someone to lose weight, but I would be supportive if it were necessary/happened involuntarily. A woman's body is her prerogative. 

But this poll is a flawed, I think. Vaguely assuming that weight loss is the path away from a "certainly unhealthful" condition of ssbbwdom is problematically presumptuous in both diagnosis and prescription.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 9, 2011)

I support whatever decision my partner makes. It is his/her body. It is their decision. They must do what feels right for them.


----------

